# MB/SK Canada - What's Happening?



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

Would someone up north like to inform us if you have any ducks left when things calm down later this week?


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I received an email from a friend. SW Saskatchewan is iced out except for the largest water and those lakes may go tonight. 2-3 inches of snow covers the ground and most of the ducks have moved on. He doesn't hunt geese so I did not inquire about those.

Manitoba faired a bit better, according to a report I read, but the majority of the birds moved out. Mallards remain in the southern part of the province, but not nearly what was there a week ago.

The bottom line appears to be if the ducks are not in North Dakota, they are points south. I am in North Dkaota, inspite of the address under my name, but I am not in prime duck country. I am west of Bismarck and this area is full of upland birds but completely void of ducks. Whatever ponds were holding birds Tuesday are covered with ice today and nothing was seen.

That is the best information I have to offer you.


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice response, thanks. My kid brother is in ND right now, I'm hoping he's finding a pile of new birds.

It's funny that the reports say even southern Canada is running low now. Just a week ago my wife's uncle was a couple hundred miles up and the locals said all the birds were still way up north. It's pretty sad for them if everything pushed right through during/after the storm. Good for me though, hopefully...

Thanks again.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

That was a serious weather system it had the lowest low pressure ever recorded here. I havent seen any waterfowl since the storm except swans, and they are usually the last ones to go. I'm not sure ducks could have physically stayed put in the sustained 50 mile hour winds. My mailbox which is attached to a giant steel rim blew over and I couldn't set it back up till after the storm due to winds. That's how it is sometimes in ND they will fly over in one night espeacially if they are riding a system like that, I'm sure there are going to be isolated pockets of fowl but I 'm done for the season. Good luck!


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

If you go to hunthenorth.com they have migration updates every thursday. The one from yesterday states that field offices in Manitoba and Sask still report lots of Mallards and geese in the area, and expect more to move in from the north. Several areas still reported good concentrations of snow geese. Seems to me it is far from over!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually saw some ducks today behind my house not big groups but still a good sign, all the woodies are definetly gone I thought I would have seen some canadians but not one honk, I'm sort of interested to see how this goes, might be really good or really bad, either way I'm done with waterfowl this year, I'm full out deer right now. Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

I too found some ducks, yesterday. Not very many, but more than usual - usually there are zero ducks around my area. There were about 50 big bluebills and maybe two dozen geese in one-half of the lake I checked. I think they're new. I'm excited to get up the the hunting shack this weekend and see what's new up there. But deer season is just around the corner so I'll just have to watch the ducks from a tree stand rather than from a blind.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

just got home from ND......Lots of divers are around, but very few puddlers....The locals are long gone and the northern birds either aren't there yet, or road that 50mph wind right on through the area I was. The hunting was VERY poor this year.


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear Keepers of the Northern Birds,

Are your bigger lakes frozen up yet? Any birds left? Just wondering. I'm still not seeing much down here.


----------



## terbele (Nov 7, 2006)

My son and I came back from South Central ND on Monday. Ducks (except for Bluebills and Shovelers) were few and far between. We ended up with 12 Mallards for the week (passed on Divers). We also got 12 pheasants. However, as we got 31 snows and blues the week was a very good one. We quit shooting almost every day to just watch the show. But all in all very few Mallards in SC ND. On the way back home saw two cut cornfields with several thousand Mallards in SC ND. Dont know if the migration pattern is changing.


----------

